# So long and goodbye



## Cayal (Apr 20, 2009)

I bought South Park season 10 and it comes with a free trial of World of Warcraft. I haven't played it yet, I had to download a patch and it took too long that by the time it downloaded I was in bed.

Anyway from what I hear this game is highly addictive so I am saying my goodbyes now.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 20, 2009)

You'll be back. You can't stay away forever. Anyway, you have an obligation to us to tell us what its like.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Apr 20, 2009)

We could have a sweepstake

I'm going to six weeks.


----------



## Simple Simon (Apr 20, 2009)

I think that WoW trial can be downloaded for free over the internet, just think, you could have started your soon to be addiction ages ago.

Oh and southpark is also available for free on the internet.

Though southpark is so good it's worth getting the DVDs of it.


----------



## ktabic (Apr 20, 2009)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> We could have a sweepstake
> 
> I'm going to six weeks.



Ten weeks minimum. That should be enough for a new player to max out thier level and try a couple of different classes.

See you in July, Cayal


----------



## Cayal (Apr 21, 2009)

WoW isn't wow'ing me right now since ALL I'VE DONE IN 2 DAYS IS DOWNLOAD PATCHES!!!

This game better be good.


----------

